# auf Tastatur reagieren



## Endymion (9. Dez 2010)

Mal eine Frage: Gibt es eine Bibliotheksklasse, die mir ermöglicht, mein programm mit der Tastatur zu steuern? Und wenn ja, wie funktioniert die?


----------



## ARadauer (9. Dez 2010)

mit GUI oder Konsolenanwendung?


----------



## Endymion (9. Dez 2010)

und kannst du mir genauer erklären wir das funktioniert?


----------



## Gastredner (9. Dez 2010)

Was für eine Art von Programm (GUI? Konsole?) willst du wie (Eingaben? Tastenkombinationen?) mit der Tastatur steuern?


----------



## Endymion (9. Dez 2010)

Ich habe mit BlueJ ein Projekt erstellt, bei dem sich ein kreis auf einer Leinwand zeichnet, den ich mit Methodenaufrufen bewegen kann. Anstatt diese Methodenaufrufe zu verwenden, würde ich aber lieber die pfeiltasten der Tastatur verwenden.


----------



## SlaterB (9. Dez 2010)

BlueJ ist nicht unbedingt Java genau wie man Word kaum mit C++-Befehlen beeinflussen kann,

wenn du aber da doch aus BlueJ eine GUI-Anwendung startest, von Swing oder AWT doch schon etwas gehört hat,
dann Richtung:
How to Write a Key Listener (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing > Writing Event Listeners)

aber ist wahrscheinlich viel zu hoch, gilt für dein anderes Thema aktuell
http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/110031-kreis-erstellen.html
im Grunde genauso: BlueJ führt zu nichts außer weiter in BlueJ zu arbeiten, 
für Java in der realen Welt musst du ganz von vorne anfangen und Grundbegriffe wie ein Java-Programm mit main-Methode lernen,
irgendwann Swing, JFrame, JPanel usw.

edit: 18 Themen in kaum mehr als 18 Tagen bisher..


----------



## Endymion (9. Dez 2010)

Die grundlegenden Begriffe kann ich ja schon, ich habs geschafft innerhalb von 15 Tagen Pacman zu programmieren, bei dem ich halt die Symbolklassen und diesen Keylistener von meiner Lehrerin bekommen habe.


----------



## Andi_CH (9. Dez 2010)

Sag doch gleich von Anfang an, dass du den  Kreiscode kopiert hast und nun Tastatureingaben auswerten möchtest.

Da hätte ich nämlich auch keine Idee wie man das machen könnte ...

(Hm nur 18 Themen zu so einem riesen Thema? Das wundert mich, offensichtlich gibt es nur GUI Profis hier.
Noch 1782 Themen und ich habe 0.18% davon begriffen  )


----------



## SlaterB (9. Dez 2010)

@Endymion
nun, dann hast du ja schon Beispiele von denen du abschauen kannst,
ein Problem an KeyListener ist, dass es so richtig nur für Komponenten wie TextFelder gut ist,
wenn du auf einem Panel oder meinetwegen einer Leinwand malst, dann kannst du dort vielleicht auch einen adden,
aber damit er funktioniert versuche noch 
panel.requestFocus()
panel.requestFocusInWindow()
NACHDEM setVisible(true) an der GUI aufgerufen wurde

KeyBindings ist insgesamt wohl besser geeingnet, von meinem Link zu KeyListener wird darauf auch verwiesen,
wenn du derartige Fachbegriffe in eine Suchmaschine eintippst, findest du vielleicht auch deutsche Seiten/ Beispiele


----------

